# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  پیوستن به گروه گرافیک , تصویرسازی , انیمیشن(کارهای گرافیکی-مسابقه-آموزشی-پروژه و ...)

## master_pro

گرافیک-تصویرسازی-انیمیشن(کارهای گجرافیکی-آموزش-مسابقه-پروژه-...)

https://telegram.me/joinchat/CbGLoTvqrahcL7VqpdSxNA

----------


## master_pro

لینک کوتاه کانال تلگرام ذکر شده
@GraphTech

----------

